# Help changing fan belt on 800 tractor



## fordforda6 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, i have an old tractor i use about 3 times a summer to mow a 10 acre pasture and the fan belt broke today. I've never worked on this tractor before and wondered if someone could drop a few hints for me before i did trial and error on my own.

It's an 800 series, and here is a picture of the front of it. Do i have to take the radiator and fan off, or can i wrangle it on somehow with out removing them? I see 3 pulleys that it goes around, right?

thanks for any help!


----------



## tractorjack (Jun 29, 2013)

loosen generator bolts and move generator toward center of tractor. This will give enough slack to run new belt around all the pulleys. Then move generator toward left side and tighten bolts. not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

The old belt was riding in the bottom of the water pump pulley. Be certain the new belt doesn't.


----------



## tractorjack (Jun 29, 2013)

*800 belt replacement*

Stickerpicker is right, sorry I missed that. There also looks to be a hole in the exhaust pipe forward of the generator. The heat may be why the old belt failed, at least one of the reasons. the heat is also not too good for the generator. I also forgot to say you don't have to take off the fan or shroud, there should be enough room to slide the new belt over one of the fan blades and work it around until it fits over the pulleys.


----------



## fordforda6 (Jul 14, 2013)

hey thanks for the input guys. 

i dont understand what you meant when you said 'dont let it ride in the bottom of the water pulley' though. can you clarify what you meant?

i'll check that exhaust pipe for holes jack.

thanks again!


----------



## tractorjack (Jun 29, 2013)

sorry again. What I thought was a hole is the pulley for the generator. Fan belts ride on the sides of the pulley, not the bottom. Its been a long time since I worked on a 800, the farm owner I used to work for traded it in on a 3415. The 8oo is a good tractor and should last you for years of mowing. I have used them to cut small trees with a bush hog and it never slowed down.


----------

